# Slow 4G?



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

using speedtest.net with a full 4G signal I'm getting 111ms ping, 2.34mbps down, and 2.25mbps up. Turning off 4G and using 3G i get a 151ms ping, 1.26mbps down, and .99 mbps up. While the 4G is faster, I guess I was just expecting a little more...what is everyone else seeing, are my speeds "normal"? For reference I'm in a suburb of St. Louis, MO.

Rooted- running Das BAMF Sense 3.0 RC5 with the new rooted version of the OTA radio and Imoseyon's lean kernel 2.3.6 oc to 1.41


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

That's certainly slow.

This is about average for me. I'm on Das BAMF 1.8.6 with the OTA MR2 radio.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Try testing with this site... let me know when you have done it so I can remove it....  the speedtest app is junk imo..


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

Where are you located. I am in the northeast and have sluggish to terrible 4G speeds


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, a lot depends on the network (some get 3, some get 30) while a lot also depends on signal. And unfortunately, you can't just go by the signal strength. You can have a strong signal but it still be bad. For example, go stand inside a tin barn. You'll have a string signal but because of the way it bounces around in there, you'll have a lot of corrupted data that needs to be retransmitted. So just strength will not always tell you the full picture.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Is that what your usage is like on a day to day basis? How long have you had the phone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Try testing with this site... let me know when you have done it so I can remove it....  the speedtest app is junk imo..


OK, used wifi tether and ran again w/ your link and got 8.17 down, 5.28 up.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> Is that what your usage is like on a day to day basis? How long have you had the phone?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah it's been pretty consistent using the speedtest.net app. I've had the TB for about three weeks now (convert from the original droid -->Droid X)


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> Where are you located. I am in the northeast and have sluggish to terrible 4G speeds


I'm in a suburb of St. Louis, MO


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Speedtest.net App does not work for any Gingerbread ROM currently on the Thunderbolt.

And by not work I mean that it will show much slower speeds than you are actually getting.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Speedtest.net App does not work for any Gingerbread ROM currently on the Thunderbolt.
> 
> And by not work I mean that it will show much slower speeds than you are actually getting.


Great to know, thank you!


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> Great to know, thank you!


I didn't know this either. Always good to keep this in mind!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Speedtest.net App does not work for any Gingerbread ROM currently on the Thunderbolt.
> 
> And by not work I mean that it will show much slower speeds than you are actually getting.


This is true for most speedtest apps, even on the web as most are throttled due to excessive bandwidth consumption if there are left open.


----------

